# Socks!!!!



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I am back. A few years ago I wanted to learn to knit socks. I bought some yarn, I bought some DPNs and I bought a sock book....and that is as far as I got!!

Well tomorrow I start lessons!! Real sock lessons. I cant wait. But hopefully I will actually learn and make some socks!!!!!

Wish me luck!
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck! And have fun too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good Luck Alice!! Tell us how your foray into the wonderland of socks works for you. Remember photos are required  You can do it and if you have any problems and need help between classes we are here for you.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I have to tell you about the majic loop method http://www.knitpicks.com/Two+at+Once+Toe+Up+Magic+Loop+Socks+Pattern_PD50631220.html 

I have never gotten the hand of dpns half the time they would fall out of the knitting and simply drive me nuts. My girlfriend introduced me to the majic loop method! I have sock ready to get the heal turned but I need a block of time to set a side to devote to turning the heels.

If they give you any hints on how to control thiose dpns please share. I have gotten so mad at them that I had to pick them out of the trash!

Caren

Also I have discovered You Tube has fantastic tutorials. It has totally exploded my knitting! I have to see something done reading doesn't do it for me..


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's great. Remember to have fun!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay Alice! It's about time. 

I know you can do it!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Good luck on your socks.  I had made an attempt before but it got lost in our move. Last week I bought my yarn and DPNs, and I'm ready to try again too. All I can say is thank goodness for Youtube too, because it has saved me a lot too. I've been searching Ravelry for a good pattern to start on. I am looking forward to some pictures too!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Silver's Sock Class saved my first pair of socks and my sanity. I highly recommend her lessons - no videos but clear explanations with photos that walk you through each step. 

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I am back!!!! We are using the long circular needle method. So far so good. I have some beautiful yarn Stiletto with little metallic things in it!! Shiney!!

I have about 1/2 inch done, if I just remember to "Put the working yarn towards the back," I will be fine!!! Now just dont ask me to do a pattern yet!!!!!!

Homework is 5 inches of K2 P2 and then the second class!!!

Alice in Virginia

I have no idea how to put up pics, sorry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cool Alice! If you go here to this link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=308009 It explains one way to do it. Otherwise you can email them to me or someone else and they can post them for you.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Let me see if I can figure this out.....









Dont know if this worked or not.....we will see

Alice in Virginia

P.S. Obviously not!!!!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6330368263/in/photostream


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, very nice! Sparkles and stripes both. 
Now get cracking on 5 inches of ribbing!

I am so excited for you. 
I know you have been wanting to do this for a long time.

So far, so good.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

That yarn is so pretty!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here ya go! It's looking good 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Great job, the yarn is very pretty. 

Pam


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you Marchwind for putting that up for me!! I have about 2 1/2 inches done now. I do have a little mix up when I was switching between the needles and was doing purl. But it is just a small mistake and I dont think you would notice that much.

So onward I go!!! LOL I try to do at least 1/2 each day.
Alice


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like that yarn a lot. And the knitting looks really good, too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good start! The yarn is nice!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You're off to a great start and I love your yarn.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh you'll love making socks. I was sick two years ago and spent a lot of time in the recliner. It was then I made my first pair of socks...and then my second...and third and eventually finished more than eight pair! It's addicting.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well I am up to 3 1/2 inches, not too bad. Especially since I couldnt knit at all this weekend  We only have one chair that I can knit in and our daughter was over and she sat in the chair all weekend!!!! 
Arent I a mess???? LOL

Alice in virginia


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well we are progressing!! I have 7 inches of ribbing and today had my second class. We started the heel. I am doing some strange Slip stitch like you were going to purl and kint row and then the same with all purl.

My homework is two inches of that!! Then we turn the heal!!! Maybe next week....so far so good.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo!

Those slipped stitches are very important when you get done turning the heel.
You will get to pick up new sideways stitches from them to continue the foot.

I am super excited for you!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This sounds about exactly like how I earned to knt socks! Once you get your first pair done, you won't be able to stop!

Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And another vote for Silver's Sock Class. I didn't learn how to make socks from her website, but in viewing different sock classes & videos after I knew what I was doing, Silver's class is by far the best I've seen.

I know 'Silver' from a soap forum (where her views and mine clash constantly!!!) She doesn't charge for her video, but she is a young gal (with children) that does ask for donations if her page benefited you. Give her a buck or few. I know she would really appreciate it.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have looked at Silvers site. But I think she teaches toe up and I am learning top down. So I am afraid to actually watch it, thinking it may confuse me even further!!! LOL

ALice in Virginia


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Last time I visited Silver's site, she was teaching cuff down.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Try THIS one. I went to the one WIHH posted and got an error.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow. For the first time doing socks, you're doing a great job. I can't wait to see the finished sock!!! You rock!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

bluesky said:


> Silver's Sock Class saved my first pair of socks and my sanity. I highly recommend her lessons - no videos but clear explanations with photos that walk you through each step.
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/





Wind in Her Hair said:


> another vote for Silver's Sock Class! :clap: :clap:
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm





MullersLaneFarm said:


> And another vote for Silver's Sock Class. I didn't learn how to make socks from her website, but in viewing different sock classes & videos after I knew what I was doing, Silver's class is by far the best I've seen.
> 
> I know 'Silver' from a soap forum (where her views and mine clash constantly!!!) She doesn't charge for her video, but she is a young gal (with children) that does ask for donations if her page benefited you. Give her a buck or few. I know she would really appreciate it.


I too am another fan of Silver's Sock Class!!!


----------

